# conf.d/net und IPv6

## hurra

Hallo,

ich hab folgende Zeile in der conf.d/net:

```
config_br1=( "fd23:2323:2323::14:42/64" "10.254.254.42/24" )
```

Leider frisst er die IPv6-Adresse beim booten nicht: "RTNETLINK Operation not supported". 

Wenn ich jedoch net.br1 anschließen nochmal restarte klappts gut und die IP-Adresse wird dem Interface zugewiesen.

Was mache ich falsch?

sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc-0.6.1-r1

Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

Cu hurra

----------

## Max Steel

hiho hurra, ^^

Es könnte an verschiedene Dinge liegen. Erstens openrc ist in C geschrieben. Dadurch werden die Klammern nicht mehr benötigt.

zweitens... vielleicht möchte openrc zuerst die IPv4 und erst dann die IPv6 Addressen, wenn das auch eher seltsam wäre.

Das waren mal meine Schüsse ins Blaue.

----------

## hurra

Ok, ohne Klammern probiere ich es mal.

Zuerst die IPv4-Adresse hab ich bereits versucht - ohne Erfolg.

----------

## hurra

Auch ohne Klammer klappt es nicht.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Hollowman

Ipv6 ist im Kernel an und wird geladen falls es ein Modul ist. Nicht, das dass Modul erst nach dem ersten Versuch geladen wird?

Ipv6 Use Flag ist auch an?

Sebastian

----------

## hurra

Das Useflag ipv6 ist global gesetzt.

IPv6 ist als Modul gebaut. Ich habs jetzt mal in die autoload-Liste mit aufgenommen und werds beim nächsten Neustart testen.

----------

## hurra

Danke, das wars!

Kann man noch irgendwie einstellen, dass er bei bestimmten Interfaces nicht auf Router Advertisements wartet? So braucht er Bootvorgang bei mir nämlich jetzt deutlich länger als vorher (ständig "Waiting for IPv6-Adresses").

----------

